# 2009 Honda Fit Build Log



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I just picked up a 09 Honda Fit Sport. So far I've been mulling over mounting locations for the amps and subs. 

As for the front speakers, im planing on going 3way active with mids/tweets on A pillars and MBs on kicks. 

Equipment so far...
Clarion DRZ9255
ADS P840 and P2110
Scan Illuminator 1" tweets
Peerless 830986 or Fountek FR88-EX or SEAS L12RCY/P mids
SEAS W18NX 7" MBs
Image Dynamics ID10v3d2. 

First things first, this car can use a lot of sound dampening. 
I purchased Cascade VB-2HD and VB-4 so far. Im going to use these products along with some leftover dynamat, ensolite, and foam from different companies. 
Im going to begin taking the Fit apart this weekend 

This is my daily driver and eventually is going to replace the Lexus for IASCA comps.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I started with the sound dampening 
Dynamat applied on the flat areas and covered as much as I can in VBHD. 

Stripped trunk:

















Note that square hole in the second picture, Im thinking of building an enclosure over over that area 

Dynamat on the flat areas and some of the sheet metal:

















VBHD in the wheel wells:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Then went to town with the VB2-HD


































I have to admit, this car is one of the easiest car that I've ever taken apart.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Stripped interior










Again, Im only using mass loading in certain areas



















Cascade VB-2HD

I installed the material as far up behind the factory pad as I could







































Cascade VB-4


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

$50 0awg special on diyma a few months ago. Not the greatest (thick jacket/small strand count), but more then I will ever need in this car. 






































Power and ground for the Clarion source power supply










While I was at it, I upgraded one of the ground wires.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Making RCAS (Gepco D72401EZGF cable and Streetwires ends)



















Dynamat and leftover McMaster brand 1/2" closed cell foam with foil backing from a previous install 










I couldn't afford buying more Cascade VB-3, so I bought Second Skin Luxury Liner.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I finally finished up installing the wires. Note that the wires are temporary ran up to the end of the center console for for easy access when I install the radio


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

This is the basic idea of what I want to do:



















I finished almost an entire roll of 3M painters tape


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow Vin, looks like you're well on your way with it already. Looks great so far and I can't wait to see the rest of your progress. How much of a difference in road noise have you noticed since you did the deadening?


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

it would be worth your time to make a positive of that subwoofer mold.

You could easily sell several of those before JL or MTX gets around to it


----------



## cliops (Oct 20, 2008)

amazing work!!. are you professional or particular?

can you tell me what is de grey material that you use to cover the chasis

in argentina is imposibble find dynamat and the others products.


----------



## freesole (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, that looks great. You certainly look like a professional.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

dbiegel said:


> Wow Vin, looks like you're well on your way with it already. Looks great so far and I can't wait to see the rest of your progress. How much of a difference in road noise have you noticed since you did the deadening?


I can honestly say it made a pretty big difference. This car's interior is very loud when i bought it.



ctrhenry said:


> it would be worth your time to make a positive of that subwoofer mold.
> 
> You could easily sell several of those before JL or MTX gets around to it


I wish I had the time



cliops said:


> amazing work!!. are you professional or particular?
> 
> can you tell me what is de grey material that you use to cover the chasis
> 
> in argentina is imposibble find dynamat and the others products.


I'm assuming that you're talking about the stuff thats applied to the sheet metal and spare tire? Cascade Audio VB-2HD



freesole said:


> Wow, that looks great. You certainly look like a professional.


Not quite "professional," DIY!


----------



## otomix (Jun 21, 2009)

Absolutely Awesome man!  This is also my first post, but thought it more than necessary!  Excellent work!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update for the day. 

I managed to finish the enclosure, phew!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I found a better pic of the completed enclosure


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I like it! Simple, straightforward and functional.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work Vin.....now its confirmed that you were lying when you said you were not very good at making pods...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

now I remember why we call you masta fabricator


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

James Bang said:


> now I remember why we call you masta fabricator


Not a chance, I call him the "MAESTRO" of FG fabricator. I'm still very happy with the A-pillar job he did for my Taco.

BTW Vin, your little putt-putt golf car is coming SWEET! :laugh:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I like it! Simple, straightforward and functional.





BigRed said:


> Nice work Vin.....now its confirmed that you were lying when you said you were not very good at making pods...





James Bang said:


> now I remember why we call you masta fabricator





veloze said:


> Not a chance, I call him the "MAESTRO" of FG fabricator. I'm still very happy with the A-pillar job he did for my Taco.
> 
> BTW Vin, your little putt-putt golf car is coming SWEET! :laugh:


You guys are wayyyyy too kind! 

Great your expectations are up a couple of notches, I cant cut corners now . 
I can see it now, my next IASCA comp...October...2010  

Jim, this enclosure is easy stuff....not dash pods...thats a different story  We'll see how the dash pods work out in this car.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Vin, as always great job


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice, great job.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

good job vin i was wondering when you were going to put this up on diyma.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a really neat install, nothing over the top and all the basics covered for a VERY nice hi-end comp system
Im most imprest with the deadning, well thought out instead of the usual "over the top" types we ussually see.


----------



## acibanez (Jun 3, 2009)

cant wait to see more!


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

My friend has an 08 Fit Sport, this is certainly a tough car to tackle in regards to the space issue! We also plan on doing a similar setup in the cubby area in the hatch for a sub enclosure. You should pull the dash out while you're at it, that little engine is also pretty noisy in those cars.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

eskateboarding7 said:


> You should pull the dash out while you're at it, that little engine is also pretty noisy in those cars.


Thats a bit much for me. The sound treatments made quite a difference for me. Yes the engine is a bit loud but its not a big deal for me.


----------



## tdiantonio (May 8, 2007)

The car looks great. The sub install is awesome...and I love the fact that you are some old school a/d/s amps


----------



## 1_kLEan_tC (Aug 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will begin the amp rack this weekend and if the heat doesn't get to me, I'll probably finish most of it.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update:

Amps:










Hinged floor/amprack















































Hopefully I get the chance to cover the panel latter today as its hot as hell right now.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

This install looks amazing. Everything looks top notch.

Well done sir, I'll be following this one


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Really really nice work I mean it my man. Your glassing looks really neat did it take you a while to do this project?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, Im hoping to finish the rack today. 



B_Rich said:


> This install looks amazing. Everything looks top notch.
> 
> Well done sir, I'll be following this one





Coheednme13 said:


> Really really nice work I mean it my man. Your glassing looks really neat did it take you a while to do this project?


hummm, I would guess it took about 2 full days to finish the enclosure


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

kerfing, FTW! Looks really good, man. Keep it up!


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

vin, how does the enclosure for the sub stay put?


----------



## astepien (Jul 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

norcalsfinest said:


> vin, how does the enclosure for the sub stay put?


There are 4 bolts that secures the enclosure to a piece of plywood behind the enclosure.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update:

I decided to not to use the ADS amps. I'm looking for a pair of 4 channel amps right now. I hope they fit in the amp rack.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic work on that sub enclosure !


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update:

Sorry about the dirty car. 










I ended up using the 2 factory holes to bolt the rack in. 



















Access to the spare


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Note that I still have to build the fuse/dblock/relay panels on either sides of the rack. 

I have 2 new amps to replace these ADS amps. I hope they fit the rack w/o any modifications


----------



## tmitche (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice rack, I like that you're keeping the access to the spare tire


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

nice work on the subwoofer enclosure.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

tmitche said:


> *Nice rack*, I like that you're keeping the access to the spare tire


Yes, looks nice and firm.

Great job Vin.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I had the opportunity to see this install in person yesterday, and let me tell you it's looking really nice & clean. I love installs when they have the stealthy look that almost looks stock. :thumbsup:

I think we all be should worrying about Vin coming next season to kick some azz with vengeance.  

BTW, the *Fit* it is a very cute car.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I demand updates


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

That looks good. How is the SQ of the ID subs? Ive been considering them for my next setup.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

veloze said:


> BTW, the *Fit* it is a very cute car.


damnit jose, y u gotta go calling fits cute?

back on topic: good stuff as always, lookin forward to the finished product


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

fit_tuner said:


> damnit jose, y u gotta go calling fits cute?


LOL! Rather me call it "cute or "putt-putt golf car" Well, take your pick!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry guys, nothing done this weekend  I have to spend my time putting the old car back to stock so I can sell it. 

Since im in the process of getting new amps, the rack will be put aside for now. 

Kicks are next! Mabe A-pillars too if I dont get the amps soon




> That looks good. How is the SQ of the ID subs?


I love them, my favorite budget subs. I had them in a previous vehicle and always amazed at how much power they can actually handle.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update:

I decided to work on the HU for a change. 



















The bolts that attached the pocket to the bracket (sorry forgot to take pics). 










Note that oval shaped hole on the pocket. That sits directly under the venting holes for the Clarion radio for additional cooling.






































I decided to use some non-skid paint for the inside of the pocket and painted the whole thing with satin black.










Before....











I forgot to take an after pic for comparison, but you can kind of see it in the picture above of the pocket with the vent















Thats it for now, I wish I can install it now, but w/o any amps and speakers I don't want to drive around with out music.


----------



## twing (Dec 21, 2007)

Excellente work Bro, inspiring job!! keep the pictures coming.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice work with the H/U and pocket install. Its those little touches of detail that capture my attention.


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow that looks unbelievable, great work.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sample of what's to come 

In this sample im practicing with polyester resin, but for the final product, I'll use epoxy resin (crystal clear)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Subscribing. My brother has one of these and is interested in a very VERY basic system.
I am having no luck finding the door speaker sizes..


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

Notloudenuf said:


> Subscribing. My brother has one of these and is interested in a very VERY basic system.
> I am having no luck finding the door speaker sizes..


6.5 front/rear tweets on the dash for the sport trim


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update:

Speakers:

SEAS W18NX, Fountek FR88EX, Peerless 830986 (debating between the peerless and fountek), Scan Speak Illuminator D3004/602000


















I was drenched in fiberglass all weekend so I didn't take many pics. You guys usually prefer completed pics anyways 

I decided to save the factory kick panels and make make them from scratch (much more solid IMO). 




























I cut in the metal behind the kickpanels so the speakers and vent into the rails.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update: 

I finally completed the kicks, thank goodness that I'll wont have to work with much FG for a while....thats until I begin the front mids/tweeters 










Open cell foam. I'll probably will have to play with additional polyfill and/or remove the foam entirely. 















































I cant wait to listen to them  I will have to make grilles for them as well. 


Something I just picked up. I hope to install them this weekend.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

very nice.....where are you going to put the mids and tweets?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

BigRed said:


> very nice.....where are you going to put the mids and tweets?


A-pillars


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

lovely kick panels!

You going to put grilles over those?


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

looks friggin awesome man


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

This project looks great, especially your glass work. Where did you learn how to do your glass work?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> lovely kick panels!
> 
> You going to put grilles over those?





DATCAT said:


> This project looks great, especially your glass work. Where did you learn how to do your glass work?





fit_tuner said:


> looks friggin awesome man



Thanks

I will eventually make grilles for all the speakers in the car. 
I learned to work with FG at my previous job.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice, great choice in drivers also.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice and clean. Did you use the same kind of carpet on the amp rack and kicks that you did on the sub enclosure? What kind of carpet is it? Between typical 'fuzzy' carpet and trunk liner I find there isn't anything in between and it's frustrating because I love the stretchiness of 'fuzzy' carpet but it fuzzes way too fast! I carpeted a sub box for the console in my truck just last week in fuzzy carpet and already it looks like it's been there for 5 years and beat up. I'd like a better alternative.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here-I-Come said:


> Very nice, great choice in drivers also.





SUX 2BU said:


> Nice and clean. Did you use the same kind of carpet on the amp rack and kicks that you did on the sub enclosure? What kind of carpet is it? Between typical 'fuzzy' carpet and trunk liner I find there isn't anything in between and it's frustrating because I love the stretchiness of 'fuzzy' carpet but it fuzzes way too fast! I carpeted a sub box for the console in my truck just last week in fuzzy carpet and already it looks like it's been there for 5 years and beat up. I'd like a better alternative.



Thanks, I don't know what the carpet is called :blush: I bought it locally. It was pretty pricy though (compared to sub box carpet/trunk liner)


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update:

I got very little done today 


Sub grille. Im thinking of painting the whole thing with satin black and polish the inside bevel edge. What do you guys think?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Vin, since it seems relatively easy to try, maybe paint the inside grill black, and leave the edge silver to break it up?


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

excellent work thus far. keep it up!
does that grill allow for excursion clearance?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

BigRed said:


> Hey Vin, since it seems relatively easy to try, maybe paint the inside grill black, and leave the edge silver to break it up?


Yeah, I already did that. It looks nice  I'll post pics latter.



Fixtion said:


> excellent work thus far. keep it up!
> does that grill allow for excursion clearance?


thats what I was afraid of, but it appears to be enough. Worse thing come to worse, I can cut another MDF spacer and glue it under the ring. I'll probably use some weather stripping in the back trip to give it a little more clearance.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Completed sub grille:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I began the front MB grilles. 

I 'm thinking of not polishing the bevel edge for the fronts, polishing them might be a bit much for the cabin. Im thinking of just clear coating them and as is (second pic)






































I painted parts of the mesh black to see which I like more...I'm leaning towards black.


----------



## akanoon (Aug 12, 2008)

Excellent work! I defintely like the grills... and yes, go with the black! They look awesome.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Great work! I like the Black grilles as well


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

very nice build!!!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

great job on the grills. 


circa40 said:


> I began the front MB grilles.
> 
> I 'm thinking of not polishing the bevel edge for the fronts, polishing them might be a bit much for the cabin. Im thinking of just clear coating them and as is (second pic)
> 
> ...


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, I painted the mesh black and clear coated the rings.

Differences between a polished and unpolished ring:










Finished grilles.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice work dude! Bring your "putt-putt golf car" to the meet, so we all can appreciate your awesome mad skills.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Those kicks turned out terribly, dispose of them by sending them to me... ill recycle the material ....


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

FR88EX or 830986 for the mid ?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

$rEe said:


> FR88EX or 830986 for the mid ?


Im leaning towards the peerless


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update:


I'm about 90% done with the a pillars, phew that a pain. 

All I need to do is cover them. I'm debating between paint (which will take an extra day) and grille cloth.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

So far im about 70% done with the install and that hardest parts are done


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, spectacular work!

Whats up with the carpet on the dash?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome Vin...fantastic work! :thumbsup:

Can't wait for the finished product, and of course to listen too. ;/


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

looks good, Im surprised nobody's jumped on you about mounting the tweeters on a horizontal axis with the mid. lots of guru's say it won't work


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice Sir, looks amazing. Great work.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

With the help of a few members here and DIYMA, I've decided to use some of my "relic" amps as Bing would call them ****cough cough...hater*** 











And thanks to Guitarsail Im replacing the DRZ9255 with this the H700/DVA-7996 (but Im having second thoughts and might go with the 9861)


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

This is awsome!!! Your PG amps look brand new. I have used these in the past pushing Diamond Audio. I loved the way they sounded but I had to add a couple fans to help with thermal overload issues on an M100.


----------



## Roadmaster11 (Jul 14, 2008)

They don't look like their going to fit in your amp rack. I have an idea, you better sell them to me because they will fit in mine


----------



## mt09ssmsport (Sep 27, 2009)

This is looking good and I have an offer for you. My offer is to exchange Fits with you when you are done. Is there anything you wish you did differently? You could have a fresh start:laugh:


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Those kicks look awesome. The grills really polish off the look.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates, I've been swamped with a lot of non car audio related issues.

Anyhow here's a small update...


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

Those pillars came out real nice, and I like how they appear not to stick out a ton. The kicks are awesome too!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

simply stunning my friend I need to send you my pillars to aim/transition my tweeters in. You rock!!!


----------



## pr_nor (Oct 7, 2009)

Great job.

I want to buy a New Fit.

Thanks
Paulo


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Really like those pillars!!!

Fellow PG owner here, with x2 M44's at hand!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

All of it is just amazing. The placement and design of the fiberglass work is phenomenal. You managed to make the speakers seem unimposing and still place then in great locations. Now where to put those nice M amps?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I still have to go buy some the clips that were broken (one-time use clips) when I removed the pillars. But other then that they are done. 

As for the amps, I changed my mind again. I'll be a little secretive at the moment and i'll post the pics once the amp rack is completed


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Heres a quick update.

I had to rush the install near the end because I wanted to complete at the regionals....

suede flocked apillars...




































bad pictures of the PG MS amps....sorry



















I settled on the Alpine 7996/H700 combo


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Battery + fuse holders w/ custom 1/8" aluminum mounts



















Relocated factory fuses (they were mounted to the factory battery terminals)


















If im ever motivated to, I'll rebuild the amp rack as I had to rush it :blush:


----------



## tmitche (Jan 30, 2009)

I wish projects I "rushed" came out this well. 

Looks great


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Your system came out very nice, One day I hope to be able build like this....

B-


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

BigRed said:


> looks good, Im surprised nobody's jumped on you about mounting the tweeters on a horizontal axis with the mid. lots of guru's say it won't work


Here's an interesting read where someone actually tested out that theory, the results speak for themselves, and is mostly why my own installed changed based on this aspect.

Vertical vs Horizontal Center Speaker Designs — Reviews and News from Audioholics


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> Here's an interesting read where someone actually tested out that theory, the results speak for themselves, and is mostly why my own installed changed based on this aspect.
> 
> Vertical vs Horizontal Center Speaker Designs — Reviews and News from Audioholics


Interesting read, thanks. Thank goodness my speakers are directly on axis to the driver.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

BTW, I really love this build I wish you were closer to I could have a seat in it. How does it sound to you based on L-R seperation, center image, tonality, etc?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

An update of where this car stands today.

Things that was changed from the previous install:
Replaced HU with P99
Went 2-way
Replaced amps with a DLS A7
Replaced battery with a Stinger battery
Ipod/iphone dock
Modified sub enclosure and replaced the ID sub with a Peerless sub
I finally finished dampening the doors 

Things that I want to change or experiment with:
Moving mids to doors and possibly having to mod the door panels.
Replace radio kit
Finishing trunk trim 
Possibly sell sub enclosure and experiment with a smaller enclosure in the spare tire location 
I am considering removing the dash to install CLD and MLV


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Progress!! nice progress...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome work. The install must be more valuable than the car at this point.

If you don't mind my asking, why did you go with a 2-way front stage?


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Awesome work. The install must be more valuable than the car at this point.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, why did you go with a 2-way front stage?


I'd dare to say "K.I.S.S." is the answer. (I don't know though)



How does the Peerless sounds compared to the Image Dynamics in this install? I'm debating on the same drivers.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

sydmonster said:


> Progress!! nice progress...





Chaos said:


> Awesome work. The install must be more valuable than the car at this point.
> If you don't mind my asking, why did you go with a 2-way front stage?





M3NTAL said:


> I'd dare to say "K.I.S.S." is the answer. (I don't know though)
> How does the Peerless sounds compared to the Image Dynamics in this install? I'm debating on the same drivers.


Thanks for the compliments!
lol, I wasnt able to get depth out of 3way in this car. I removed those original on-axis a-pillars and tried about every angle imaginable and wasnt able to get satisfactory results. I also got some help tuning from other people and no one was really able to help me tune it to my liking. So yes, the KISS concept worked for me. Im lucky the MBs didnt have much problems playing high. After EQing with the RTA then my ears, I cant really tell the difference in tonality between the 2 and 3 way.

As far as the ID vs Peerless...I sold that enclosure and I am using the Peerless in a prefab .5cuft enclosure and it sounds very very good IMO. I think it sounds better then all of the subs that I tested in this car so far. None of those worked this well in a .5cuft enclosure.


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

awesome work, i like the sub box and kick panels


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Vin,
Nice job.
How about the depth ?
You really didn't say if it improved.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

CraigE said:


> Vin,
> Nice job.
> How about the depth ?
> You really didn't say if it improved.



Hey Craig, the depth did improve. Although its still not where I want it to be, it will due for now.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

omg looks amazing! that's how i want my pillars to turn out, when i get funds to get around to doing audio... 

the wrap on that came out nice, matches the factory interior


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

fit_tuner said:


> omg looks amazing! that's how i want my pillars to turn out, when i get funds to get around to doing audio...
> 
> the wrap on that came out nice, matches the factory interior


Thanks. The wrap is just speaker cloth


----------



## jrp07f (May 22, 2011)

Fix the pix, please????


----------



## Ryan k. (Jun 7, 2011)

The pictures don't work, but sounds awesome!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

this thread is 8 months old, they probably cleared out their photos.


----------

